# No Babies!?!



## FarmerBoy24 (Jun 5, 2012)

Okay guys,

So I have a doe that is due today. She made a nest last night, no pulled fur, and no babies. Last time she kindled she pulled fur and had them on the correct date. 

My question is about how long can rabbits go after there due date?

Thanks!!


----------



## lastfling (Jun 5, 2012)

I've got one doe that will go up to 38 days.  She's done it several times.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jun 6, 2012)

Alright, 

She kindled last night. 5 babies, (2 were dead) But the ones that lived are beautiful!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jun 6, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------

